# Equivalencia lumínica entre LED's e Incandescentes



## yosimiro

http://luces-led.com/Upl/tablaequivalenciasled.pdf
http://www.bombillasbajoconsumo.com/iluminacion_bajoconsumo/lamparas_led/comparativa_led.html

Este último es solo para darte una idea.


----------



## aquileslor

Yo quisiera saber, con esos datos, de que ahorro me hablan (por lo menos aquí, en Argentina). Una lámpara bajo consumo dura menos de dos años ( las de 22 W, las chiquitas, un suspiro) y cuestan unos $50. Una lámpara  de filamento de 40 W o 75 W dura, según mi experiencia, con uso casi continuo, menos de dos años y costaba antes del cambio "obligado por el gobierno" $1,10.  ¿Qué ahorro?


----------



## yosimiro

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, eso es algo que también me molesta, en cuanto al post....
Si lees el único texto que puse, veras que es la respuesta a alguien,pero en fin, es solo eso, una tabla de equivalencias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

las lamparas flurecentes segun dicen que duran mas que las de filamento pero en la vida real
una lampara flurecente no puede estar en el baño o un pasillo pues con apagados y encendidos estas se descomponen cosa que una de filamento era casi indestrutible.

esperemos que las lamparas LED no nos desepcionen , las lamparas furecentes apatre de quebradizas y delicadas valen lo que 7 focos incandecentes aparte de durar una tercera parte de la vida util


----------



## yosimiro

En cuanto a las fluorescentes, también de acuerdo, entre lo que dicen durar y lo que duran *hay una diferencia abismal*, ya hace bastante tiempo que saqué la cuenta, y el resultado es, que lo que ahorras en electricidad, no sirve para amortizar la diferencia de precio.

En cuanto a lo que dice aquileslor, sospecho que la suba del precio de las incandescentes (ahora alógenas) es para obligar a la migración, o más probable aún, una avivada.

Pero repito, esto es solo una comparativa.


----------



## Scooter

Como todo en esta vida hay lamparas y lamparas. Cuando me independicé me compré unas lamparas de bajo consumo de phillips que estaban en promoción entonces, una oferta limitada a tres lamparas una de cada tipo. Ninguna tres se ha fundido aún, las tres que compró mi hermana de esa misma oferta también funcionan. Tenia 28 y voy a cumplir 46...calcula lo que duran. Después de esas he cambiando un numero indeterminado de lámparas de bajo consumo que con suerte duran dos años.
Lamparas led ya he cambiado una y no era de marca elchino, era osram.

El ahorro se supone que es energético y en las horas que se supone que duran, las que tienen 18 años si que han durado pero las demás, de marca o no, no duran una M.


----------



## yosimiro

Tal cual Scooter, las primeras eran muy buenas, pero una vez enganchado el pez, la carnada cambia.
En cuanto a la marca Osram, las halógenas en casa, duran 3 meses de promedio.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

eso es una realidad yo tenia un negocio de papeleria y las primeras lamparas de tubo eran muy buenas duraban años pero en sus ultimos dias de los tubos empezaron solo a durar 3 meses

lo que hacen es hacer fama y luego hacer porquerias.

lo mismo cuando sale una nueva marca de jabon, salen muy buenos hasta mejor que el ACE y despues empiezan las porquerias


----------



## diegomj1973

Cada tipología de lámpara está diseñada para determinados fines y formas de uso. Eso es lo que muchos desconocen. Emplear una lámpara fluorescente compacta (LFC ó CFL en inglés) cuya especificación de vida útil es bajo una duración mínima de encendido de 165 minutos (lo que especifican los fabricantes, por lo general, salvo algunas excepciones) en lugares de encendido mucho más breve y "al paso", como han mencionado, no van a alcanzar la vida útil especificada, por la simple razón del agotamiento prematuro que se va a causar en los filamentos termoemisores que tienen en cada extremo del tubo. Es decir, la CFL sufre más por cada operación de encendido que por estar prolongadamente encendida. Hay lámparas más aptas para este uso particular: como ser las comunes, halógenas o posiblemente LEDs (dependiendo de la especificación correspondiente de esta última).

Aparte, no es lo mismo emplear una CFL con los tubos apuntando verticalmente hacia abajo que hacia arriba (por más que el fabricante especifique posición de montaje universal, es decir, en cualquier posición), ya que la distribución de temperatura y el artefacto donde esté alojada entran en juego. Por lo general, una CFL dura más si los tubos se encuentran por sobre la electrónica que sobre debajo de ella. El embalamiento térmico entra en juego.

En la sustitución de cualquier lámpara entran en juego varios parámetros a tener en cuenta: los costos unitarios de ambas opciones, vida útil, eficiencia lumínica, costo de energía eléctrica, costo de mano de obra para reposición, fletes, etc.

Cuando se efectúa una comparativa de sustitución hay que tener presente un posible aumento posterior de los costos de energía, un posible aumento posterior de los fletes o de los costos de mano de obra para reposición para permanecer en la adquisición de la opción menos duradera, un posible aumento posterior de la opción menos duradera, etc.

Hay una situación favorable que puede darse en el caso de la sustitución por un producto más eficiente (energéticamente hablando) y es que al bajar el consumo global puede modificarse favorablemente la facturación de la energía contratada (se reducen la cantidad de escalones de energía consumida). Ejemplo: si antes recibíamos facturación de costo fijo + escalón 1 y 2, podemos llegar a recibir costo fijo + escalón 1. Generalmente, el costo de escalón 2 es mayor al de escalón 1.

Algo que debemos considerar es la reducción de CO2 por exigir menos consumo para el mismo fin. Se liberan promedio (esto depende del sistema de generación particular que nos brinde energía) unos 358 gramos de CO2 por cada KWh producido, para un sistema de generación típico de un país de sudamérica.

Otra cosa que debemos considerar es que, por lo general, lámparas más potentes (esto se cumple prácticamente en la mayoría de las tipologías) suelen ser más eficientes. Esto da pié para que consideremos optar por colocar, en la medida de lo posible, menos lámparas pero de mayor potencia en lugar de más lámparas pero de menor potencia. Acá entran en juego la estética y/o la necesidad de una determinada uniformidad de iluminancias.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

LittleBastard dijo:
			
		

> Como dice Scooter el ahorro es en el consumo energético, aunque con esos preciosos pues en realidad no es mucho el ahorro, pero tambien hay que tomar en cuenta el costo de importación y demás importes que aumenten el costo final del producto.
> 
> Aquí les dejo un vídeo, espero les guste.
> http://youtu.be/bhHKXxEN9Q0



. El ahorro se da por varios factores (el consumo es solo uno de ellos). Hay muchos más que pueden llegar a ser tan o más importantes aún.

Si bien es de vieja data, subo un pequeño estudio de sustitución para mi municipalidad que efectué allá por el 2003.



Hay un factor que no se ha mencionado y puede tener un significativo impacto económico y muchas veces es razón para una adecuada sustitución (en el caso de iluminación de un puesto de trabajo): la efectividad o rendimiento del operario con la depreciación del flujo lumínico. Aquí se sustituye pero no por el agotamiento de la vida útil del iluminante sino por un mantenimiento programado (con carácter preventivo y predictivo) para mantener un flujo mínimo económico.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Actualizo a la fecha el potencial de ahorro de una lámpara Philips Ledbulb de 13 W en comparación de una Philips EcoClassic30 de 53 W (Halógena), ya que las lámparas incandescentes comunes no deben circular más por mis pagos.

La tarifa se basa en la de la Empresa Provincial de Energía de Córdoba (Argentina) para tres casos particulares de servicios: Residencial; Residencial Comercial y; General y de Servicios.

Los costos son al minorista, sin promociones y, no se contemplan fletes ni mano de obra para reposición. Se consideran a las tarifas y a los costos congelados durante toda la duración estipulada de la mejor alternativa.

Los potenciales de ahorro no son para nada despreciables, pero en condiciones reales suelen ser aún mayores (por un posible aumento de tarifas, fletes, mano de obra para reposición o costo de la peor alternativa ó, por una posible baja de tarifa energética en la mejor alternativa).

El potencial de ahorro se cancela para tarifas energéticas inferiores a los aprox. $ 0.07 / KWh.

Saludos



PD: al mencionar ahorro por lote, me refiero al ahorro exacto por igualar ambos flujos luminosos.

Les había anticipado que, a veces, es muy necesario contar con el mantenimiento de un flujo mínimo económico en un puesto de trabajo, ya que el nivel y la calidad de iluminación tienen estrecha relación con la productividad y el confort visual de los operarios (que suele traer aparejados beneficios tangibles muy importantes).

En otras ocasiones, se emplea al nivel y a la calidad de iluminación para generar efectos psicológicos específicos en los potenciales consumidores en favor de determinados beneficios comerciales. Un caso típico es una importantísima empresa de comidas rápidas (Mc....), que intensifica sus niveles al grado tal de generar inhibición en los clientes y, de esa forma, promover una rápida evacuación del lugar inmediatamente después del consumo: son, por lo general, muy pocos los que permanecen sentados después de consumir.

Al contrario, si precisamos generar permanencia en el lugar, se reducen convenientemente los niveles sobre los clientes y se orienta la mayor intensidad de iluminación (de precisarse) hacia lados más alejados de los mismos.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro

Este video es para tomar con pinzas, pero como el yutuber se tomó el trabajo de hacer la comparativa,lo presento.


----------



## diegomj1973

Con respecto a la eficiencia de los distintos tipos de iluminantes existentes en el mercado hay, por lo general, una estrecha relación con el tipo de composición espectral de la emisión.

Cuando el iluminante encausa su energía entre muy pocas líneas espectrales, la eficiencia tiende a ser máxima. Como costo para lograr esta máxima eficiencia se paga con el detrimento de algún otro parámetro (como un bajo índice de reproducción cromática, por ejemplo). Un claro ejemplo: la lámpara de sodio de baja presión es una de las lámparas más eficientes, pero con el más bajo IRC (ya que emite en una muy estrecha banda espectral). Se la emplea para contrastar grandes volúmenes en puertos, principalmente. No es nada fácil discriminar colores bajo su emisión, ya que es prácticamente monocromática.

Cuando el iluminante encausa su energía entre muchas líneas espectrales (como el caso de la antigua lámpara incandescente, con un espectro de emisión más contínuo), su eficiencia baja notablemente, pero su IRC tiende a ser máximo.

Cuando se incrementa la presión dentro de una lámpara de descarga, tienden a aparecer más líneas espectrales y a reducirse la eficiencia. En las que trabajan a baja presión (como los tubos fluorescentes), la cantidad de líneas es mínima, dispuestas en zona no visible y es el recubrimiento el que se encarga de transformarlas en luz visible. Es la calidad de los fósforos la encargada de encausarla hacia determinada zona del espectro y maximizar la eficiencia.

Cuando no se emplean fósforos para efectuar la transformación, se suele incrementar la presión y se "juega" con los compuestos dentro de los quemadores. Aparecen así las de vapor de sodio de alta presión, las de vapor de mercurio de alta presión, las de vapor de mercurio halogenado de alta presión, etc. Por lo general, una SAP tiene una mayor eficiencia que un tubo fluorescente, aunque sus usos sean muy diferentes. Un tubo fluorescente estaría medio empatando en eficiencia con una mercurio halogenado, pero ganándole a una vapor de mercurio. Igual, siempre conviene analizar cada caso y en cada nivel de potencia, para arribar a conclusiones más precisas.

Muy probablemente, como bien lo sospecha el muchacho del video, PHILIPS utiliza la combinación de emisiones puras para maximizar eficiencia. La cubierta cumpliría la función de encausar la emisión hacia los tonos cálidos.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Hace algún tiempo, vengo analizando la posibilidad de reemplazar un lote de 16 tubos fluorescentes trifósforos de 36 W c/u en mi local comercial por la anunciada opción de LED.

Desde siempre vine sugiriendo a muchos clientes la opción de reemplazo de los muy antiguos tubos T12, T10 ó T8 de halofosfato estándar a la opción de T8 trifósforos, para cuando se emplean para uso comercial ó en oficinas administrativas, con alturas de montaje inferiores a los 4 metros.

El desempeño que me han dado ha sido muy satisfactorio, con un mantenimiento del flujo luminoso de hasta un 95 % del flujo inicial, contra un 73 % del inicial en la opción de halofosfato estándar. La reproducción cromática es excelente y su vida útil, aún con balastos inductivos, es muy prolongada.

He llegado a la fea sorpresa de que la opción de LED, en este caso particular y con los costos imperantes en estas latitudes, no es viable y el retorno de la inversión no se da.

Cuando comparo las dos opciones, tengo presente que la opción existente funciona con balastos inductivos (para la cual se espera el menor flujo luminoso posible y la menor vida útil). La espectativa de durabilidad de los balastos es tal que permite unas 2 reposiciones de tubos trifósforos o casi 4 de la opción de halofosfato estándar (unos 10 años a uso comercial o 40000 horas aprox.).

A los números:



Otra cosa que hay que mencionar es que la opción existente mantiene, al final de la vida útil, un flujo residual del 95 % del inicial contra el 70 % del inicial en la opción de LED.

Saludos

PD: los trifósforos, en julio pasado, han acumulado unas 18350 horas (y todavía ninguno agotado, aún cuando tendría que tener por estimaciones de fabricante unos 8 agotados!!!).


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Las lamparas de todo tipo se fabrican ya con lo que se denomina "obsolescencia programada" o sea que estan diseñadas para que se estropeen en un determinado tiempo. Y eso es un acuerdo historico entre marcas que tiene mas de 50 años.
Eso es una estafa, pero se ha hecho extensivo a cafeteras, cocinas etc

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...aIGP3Jy5oYbdjY7Hd1XAoiw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.aWw

Ahora tienen una guerra entre ellos y ademas con los chinos y no saben como acabara el asunto de las lamparas, pero lo que esta claro es que ya se acabo lo de cambiar bombillos con frecuencia, dentro de unos años las que se fabriquen duraran de verdad. Y las de espiral al retiro forzado. Esa es mi opinion sociologica, aunque pongo aparte la iluminacion industrial de potencia, esa revolucion aun no llego, no hay lamparas led para sustituir a lamparas de 500 o 1000 W de verdad, con la misma iluminacion.

Mi experiencia:
Con las de bajo consumo tipo fluorescente o espiral es que se estropean muy rapido, especialmente si estan metidas dentro de una lampara con poca ventilacion, una que tengo en la cocina en tres años 4 veces y otras de terraza dentro de un cristal idem de idem.
Con las de tipo led, hay que especificar: 
Hay de tipo led de alto brillo que llevan 20 o 30 pequeños leds, esas son las mas eficientes pero de menos potencia, yo las recomiendo para habitaciones interiores, no se calientan nada y las tengo empotradas en el techo y he montado en cielos rasos (o techos falsos) de PVC que son un verdadero problema con las lamparas.
Despues estan las de leds de alta potencia, son las tipicas de 3 o 4 leds y que empiezan a bajar de precio ahora, pero SI SE CALIENTAN por lo tanto su rendimiento no es el mismo aunque den mas luz.
Tiene toda la razon Diego, es cierto que hay que ver el tipo de espectro de luz que hacen, solo indican luz blanca y luz calida, pero es el mismo problema que las de espiral o parecido, una de luz blanca falsea los colores y si quieres ver bien los colores y tener una iluminacion mas agradable en una habitacion la de luz calida.
Todas las de tipo led que he comprado son chinas y se me han estropeado un 10 % aprox, eso si, en pocos dias. Y las que no lo hicieron siguen funcionando hace ya unos 2-3 años.
He bajado el consumo energetico un monton, en el apartado luminico, agua caliente y cocina electrica (aqui todo es electrico) sigue igual y es como un 80 % del consumo total, o sea que con todas las lamaras tipo led y utilizandolas al minimo solo bajas la factura un 15 % aprox.
Pero cada cual tendra sus datos segun su estilo de vida, tipo familia y si hay muchos niños, de la educacion de los niños (no dejarse las luces encendidas y no estar en la ducha 1/2 hora con agua caliente a tope en un pais tropical . . . por ejemplo . . .
Salud y energia . . .


----------



## diegomj1973

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Las lamparas de todo tipo se fabrican ya con lo que se denomina "obsolescencia programada" o sea que estan diseñadas para que se estropeen en un determinado tiempo. Y eso es un acuerdo historico entre marcas que tiene mas de 50 años.
> Eso es una estafa, pero se ha hecho extensivo a cafeteras, cocinas etc



Si no mal recuerdo, NARVA fue una empresa que logró durabilidades de hasta 2500 horas para la lámpara incandescente. Con el advenimiento de la crisis mundial, se convocaron dirigentes de países industrializados para dar salida a esta crítica situación. Entre una de las posibilidades, sabiendo que la lámpara incandescente era de consumo masivo en ese entonces, se le "sugirió" a los mismos técnicos que habían alcanzado la meta tecnológica de esas 2500 horas a reducirlas a las famosas 1000 horas (de las que todos hemos conocido como vida útil, y hemos aprovechado con "muuucha suerte").

Con respecto a la temperatura de color (es decir, la apariencia de la iluminación que da el iluminante), debo decir que su elección se basa en ciertas pautas: la integración de la luz artificial con la luz natural que ingresa al ambiente, el tipo de actividad y la prolongación en el tiempo que se debe desarrollar bajo esa luz artificial, los estados de ánimo y las sensaciones que se deben "manejar" en el usuario, el gusto personal (por supuesto), etc.

Existe un coeficiente, que se puede calcular / estimar para cada ambiente particular donde se vincula la razón del área superficial de las aberturas al exterior en relación al área total de las superficies cubiertas. Se tiene en cuenta, además, la orientación cardinal de esas aberturas al exterior. El coeficiente se llama CLD (coeficiente de luz diurna). Define cómo se debe integrar la iluminación artificial a la natural y en qué medida (de ser necesaria). Es sugerible, que en países ubicados al sur del ecuador y en las instalaciones con aberturas orientadas al norte, se integre con iluminantes de apariencia cálida y al contrario con las aberturas orientadas al sur. En los países ubicados al norte del ecuador la situación es opuesta en cuanto a integración. Para el manejo de los estados de ánimo, suele ser un tanto antagónico con esta elección, ya que se sugiere predominancia de iluminantes cálidos (aún en todas las instalaciones) en zonas frías y viceversa.

Con respecto al tipo de actividad que se debe desarrollar bajo esa posible luz artificial (de necesitarse), la elección de la apariencia de la luz y el tipo de iluminante recae en varios aspectos: los contrastes que se deben lograr en función del color, tamaño, forma y cesía de los elementos; la existencia de elementos rotatorios en torno al área iluminada (seguridad); la edad de usuarios; etc.

Muchas veces se requiere, además, manipular estados de ánimo y sensaciones: una luz de apariencia fría no sería recomendable en una sala de espera de una clínica, por ejemplo, ya que crea una atmósfera que favorece innecesariamente la hiperactividad (donde no es necesaria, ya que se requiere que el usuario mantenga su paciencia ante todo).

Saludos


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Es un verdadero placer leerte, muy pocos se preocupan del tipo de luz Y PARA QUE LA QUIERO.
Lo cierto es que hay una gran gama de tubos fluorescentes para diferentes actividades.
Hace ya muchos años que me sorprendi al saber que, para que se vea el pescado fresco hay que poner un determinado tipo de tubo, otro diferente para la carne, otro para una tienda de ropa, etc. y asi mas de 20 tipos.
Y lo mas sorprendente fue que lo averigue porque alguien me pidio tubos para un invernadero, que tambien son especiales.
Despues me entere que el invernadero era de canabis, ja, cosas de negocios, se aprende de todo.
Pero es bueno que la gente sepa comparar potencias pero teniendo en cuenta TIPOS DE LUZ Y PARA QUE ACTIVIDAD para esta nueva era verdaderamente revolucionaria de las lamparas led.

Tu ejemplo de la sala de espera de un hospital o lucutorio medido es de lo mas didactica, pero mucho me temo que la inmensa mayoria no se leen tanta letra y tantas explicaciones.
Quieren los deberes hechos y que les digan . . . compra la de 5 $ de 3W que vende Pepe que es la mas barata . . . y sulucionado . . .

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> pero mucho me temo que la inmensa mayoria no se leen tanta letra y tantas explicaciones.
> Quieren los deberes hechos y que les digan . . . compra la de 5 $ de 3W que vende Pepe que es la mas barata . . . y sulucionado . . .Saludos



Eso es todo un tema... Y lo peor es que la iluminación es amplísima, da para muchísimo más y es muy apasionante.

Muchas veces, uno se encuentra nadando contra la corriente: he recorrido muchas comunas y municipios de mi zona proponiendo un plan integral de reconversión de alumbrado (no solo público sino administrativo-municipal-comunal). He tenido que lidiar con las soberbias propias de quienes están "eternamente contratados/enquistados" en esos puestos estratégicos donde se requiere gente preparada, muy idónea y con visión "larga" (todo lo cual, coincidentemente no son).

En mi propia ciudad, el encargado de alumbrado público me dijo sobradamente que la ciudad no requería de ningún plan ya que estaba todo correctamente planteado. En mis recorridas de fin de semana (vuelta al perro que se le dice aquí), veo en barrios periféricos (¿dónde si no?) lámparas incandescentes de 200 W en cruces de calle (alojadas en luminarias para colgar en catenarias). Luego, ví que para "mejorar" la uniformidad de la iluminación de algunas avenidas "cortaron" la altura de las columnas de alumbrado, porque los pescantes con las luminarias quedaban por encima de la copa de los árboles. El procedimiento más adecuado, para este último caso, es haber planteado inicialmente un entendimiento entre los programas de forestación de la ciudad y el tipo y altura de columna para alumbrado (suele existir un determinado tipo de columna para determinado tipo de árbol, teniendo presente su desarrollo futuro y su distancia de plantado con el adyacente), todo respaldado por un adecuado programa de poda de formación y de entendimiento con el alumbrado público y con los servicios de distribución aéreos (telefonía, electricidad, videocable, etc). Al cortar las columnas, no solo empeoraron la uniformidad, sino el deslumbramiento causado en los transeúntes (con el consecuente mayor riesgo) y hasta impactaron en la migración de aves en el lugar (por alteración del ciclo de sueño en ellas y sus crías). En otros lados, vi que por desconocer cómo se efectúa una adecuada fundación para columna de alumbrado, hay multitud de ellas en condición de caerse prontamente. Desconocen qué calidad de suelo disponemos para plantear una determinada dimensión lateral y de profundidad (para determinada columna). Desconocen con qué elementos realizar esa fundación y el cómo, desconocen cómo evitar el corte prematuro (por oxidación) de la parte inferior de la columna por condensación de rocío en su interior. Como desconocen todo eso, plantean en un 100 % de los casos la alimentación por cableado aéreo a las columnas (con todos los problemas que eso acarrea: vientos, contaminación visual, etc.), porque también desconocen y/o no dejan constancias de relevamiento de servicios con cada obra que "inauguran" .

Saludos

PD: mi profesión requiere y exige concientizar al usuario, lo cual no es nada fácil, pero hay que seguir remando.


----------



## yosimiro




----------



## hellfire4

Muy interesante, sin lugar a dudas las cuestiones de luminotecnia que se plantean. Yo bien recuerdo haber estudiado cuestiones de la misma del tipo de iluminación que debe de tener un lugar según el trabajo a realizar (cantidad de lamparas, distribución de las mismas, que se cumpla con cierta potencia, separación entre ellas, altura, etc) en la materia instalaciones 1, y esta claro que no es lo mismo la habitación de una casa que una joyería, aunque bueno, lamentablemente lo tengo olvidado, así que bueno, y dije algo errado, pido disculpas desde ya por ello.
Ah, y diegomj1973, muy bueno e interesante lo tuyo, sin lugar a dudas


----------



## yosimiro

Esta es otra comparativa.
Bastante sintética y práctica.

http://www.menoswatios.com/equivalencias.html


----------



## antonioarriaga

Wow muchas gracias por las tablas, aveces uno se pregunta si en verdad vale la pena en relacion costo beneficio.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

No me parece justa la comparacion, yo tengo lamparas led de 3 w en cocina y baños donce antes tenia halogenas de 45w, creo que hacen mas luz que una halogena de 35w y casi tanta, sino la misma, que una de 45w. Compararla con una de 20w me parece totalmente injusto.
Es posible que haya diferencia entre marcas y tambien es posible que a mi me influya la percepcion por colores, eso es un hecho cientifico. 
En la cocina tengo tres de 3w. Dos de luz calida y la del centro de luz blanca, fue casualidad, me vino una blanca por error y ahi esta. 
Lo cierto es que segun con que colores de pared y segun color de lampara he comprobado que parece que hacen mas o menos luz, es un hecho que influye en nuestra percepcion sobre la intensidad luminica.
Me parece mucho mas justo:
led de 3w = halogena entre 35-45w = filamento de 40 w


----------



## yosimiro

Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> No me parece justa la comparacion, yo tengo lamparas led de 3 w en cocina y baños donce antes tenia halogenas de 45w, creo que hacen mas luz que una halogena de 35w y casi tanta, sino la misma, que una de 45w. Compararla con una de 20w me parece totalmente injusto.
> Es posible que haya diferencia entre marcas y tambien es posible que a mi me influya la percepcion por colores, eso es un hecho cientifico.
> En la cocina tengo tres de 3w. Dos de luz calida y la del centro de luz blanca, fue casualidad, me vino una blanca por error y ahi esta.
> Lo cierto es que segun con que colores de pared y segun color de lampara he comprobado que parece que hacen mas o menos luz, es un hecho que influye en nuestra percepcion sobre la intensidad luminica.
> Me parece mucho mas justo:
> led de 3w = halogena entre 35-45w = filamento de 40 w


---------------------------------------------o--------------------------------------------
En cambio, esta última comparativa, la puse justamente por eso.
Porque me parece más honesta.
Lo más probable, es que veas una mayor luminosidad, pero en un sector más reducido.
Debido a que los led focalizan más la luz.


----------



## diegomj1973

En su gran mayoría, las tablas comparativas que podamos encontrar ordenan las opciones solamente en función de la eficiencia de consumo que logren.

Si bien ese aspecto es importante, muchas veces no es el único que nos lleva a una decisión de reemplazo correcta. Los aspectos que muchas veces esas tablas obvian son: la vida útil de las opciones, los costos unitarios de las opciones, los fletes de compra, los costos de la mano de obra para la reposición, los riesgos, los costos de la energía eléctrica, el impacto ecológico y un laaargo etcétera.

Podríamos decir que una tabla comparativa completa es como una fotografía instantánea de la situación y reviste de un carácter muy dinámico: es válida solamente para ese momento y latitud en particular, pero puede sufrir profundas modificaciones en otro instante de tiempo o lugar.

En cuanto a lo que mencionaron sobre la apariencia de color y la cantidad de flujo luminoso: son conceptos bien diferentes. Dos lámparas pueden tener distintas apariencias de color (una cálida y otra fría), pero pueden llegar a disponer el mismo flujo luminoso bajo la misma energía consumida (la misma cantidad de luz a iguales vatios). Lo que sucede es que bajo determinada apariencia de color de luz hay superficies que dan la percepción de más realce de color. Por ejemplo, una lámpara cálida va a realzar mejor los rojos, naranjas y amarillos, mientras desvirtúa los verdes, azules y violetas. Por el contrario, una lámpara fría va a realzar mejor los verdes, azules y violetas, mientras desvirtúa los rojos, naranjas y amarillos. Una lámpara con apariencia neutra se adaptaría mejor a los amarillos - verdosos.

Saludos


----------



## vrainom

¿Alguien había leído esta noticia? Cree rompe la barrera de 300 lúmenes por watt (inglés)

Sólo faltaría masificar el proceso y estaríamos hablando de luminarias de 3 watts con flujo luminoso comparable a un incandescente de 100w.


----------



## killereduardo

Scooter dijo:


> Como todo en esta vida hay lamparas y lamparas. Cuando me independicé me compré unas lamparas de bajo consumo de phillips que estaban en promoción entonces, una oferta limitada a tres lamparas una de cada tipo. Ninguna tres se ha fundido aún, las tres que compró mi hermana de esa misma oferta también funcionan. Tenia 28 y voy a cumplir 46...calcula lo que duran. Después de esas he cambiando un numero indeterminado de lámparas de bajo consumo que con suerte duran dos años.
> Lamparas led ya he cambiado una y no era de marca elchino, era osram.
> 
> El ahorro se supone que es energético y en las horas que se supone que duran, las que tienen 18 años si que han durado pero las demás, de marca o no, no duran una M.



Pero las que compraste de la marca philips que tipo de lampara es?? 
y dices que es lampara o foco normal con socket de  E27



TEngo un foto LEd Socket e27 aún no lo he probado, pero en relación a costo es muy similar a un halogeno.


----------



## Scooter

Son lámparas de casquillo e27 normales. Una de cada incluía la oferta, una de 11, 20 y 9W esférica. Las seis siguen funcionando 19 años más tarde igual que el primer día.


----------



## yosimiro

Esta es una página, donde hacen comparativas de chips, tiras, etc.

Lo interesante, es que es el material que se encuantra actualmente en el mercado.

Para este caso, SMD 3528,5050, y 5630

http://iluminaciononline.obolog.es/diferencias-leds-smd-3528-5050-5630-2340982


----------

